# MRCR King of the Road race Sat. March 11th Mishawaka, IN



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

We scheduled this two weeks after the Detroit GS and the Indy All Star race, so everyone should be rested up and ready to see who will take the crown(not literally).


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Excellent it's on a Saturday!!!! Friday nights are impossible for me to get off now, that's why I haven't been down there lately! I shall be there!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bummer... No tt-01!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

adamcornwell said:


> Excellent it's on a Saturday!!!! Friday nights are impossible for me to get off now, that's why I haven't been down there lately! I shall be there!


That's great! It's been a while since we've seen ya.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

koolaid89 said:


> Bummer... No tt-01!


We don't have anyone that runs that class on club nights. But if some tt-01 drivers make a semi-formal roll call here the class could be added, that would be great!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll consider attending but work right now is a BIG ?? currently I'm in southern Indiana but if possible I'll make the trip.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> I'll consider attending but work right now is a BIG ?? currently I'm in southern Indiana but if possible I'll make the trip.


Ken, let me know, I would like to attend also.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> Ken, let me know, I would like to attend also.


Well in that case I'll have to run touring car just to mess with you :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Well in that case I'll have to run touring car just to mess with you :thumbsup:


You always do that Mr. Miller.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Well in that case I'll have to run touring car just to mess with you :thumbsup:





mrbighead said:


> You always do that Mr. Miller.


Hmm if you 2 are gonna go... Well guess I will have to make the trip..


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Workin on bringing 5 from Indy...I haven't been to this track since 09 but it's full of good people!! Can't wait...


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Crptracer said:


> Workin on bringing 5 from Indy...I haven't been to this track since 09 but it's full of good people!! Can't wait...


Good to hear, Mrcr is full of A-class guys! I was out of on road racing for 10 years and started back there this year! Top notch racers and great help!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope the local MRCR guys are watching this thread, because this is turning into an event they will need to be prepared for.

Also I got the word last night that two of our guys are building tt-01 cars, but I'm not sure if they will have them ready by the KoR.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Just FYI since its a Leap Year Sunday is the 11th Saturday is the 10th...I can't wait I'm gonna try and get more guys to come up...if your open to the tt01 class we have a group at another track that run silver can TT01.. I assume you do as well..If you could post your TT01 rules I alerted the guys down here that run to keep an eye on this and to post if there interested there are like 30+ down here in Indy that run them weekly


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

That would be cool, two of my friends just started running tt-01's up at hobby sports in portage! There it's the biggest class, I will see if they can make it Marty! I will let ya know asap to inform Ken and the rest of the crew! Just so everyone is on the same page what are their rules for tt-01? In portage the main things are stock silver can and stock esc, Tamiya bodies, Tamiya slicks or semi slicks!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

The two guys that are putting them together have not had them on the track yet, so the rules I'm not sure on.

I'll talk to the two and Arron tomorrow night and let ya know. It's early enough we should be able to make it an actual event class. The more the merrier I always say.


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Most Definately! Thanks Marty!


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

so is it on Sat. or Sun.? because March 11th is a Sunday


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

1BrownGuy said:


> so is it on Sat. or Sun.? because March 11th is a Sunday


Based on the flyer I would say Saturday the 10th! The club races are always Friday so that would be my conclusion! Easy oversight to make, lol!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Opps, been corrected.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Martyyou would have been fine if it wasn't a leap year.. Dang extra day in feb got ya


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, it turns out the two guys are building something different, not tt-01's. Either way, if we can get at least 4-5 tt-01's, we will have plaques for them. So what we need is a tt-01 role call of who's in.


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

I talked to Bruce and he is in! Chris has one and I still gotta see if he is in!


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

adamcornwell said:


> I talked to Bruce and he is in! Chris has one and I still gotta see if he is in!


I'm there.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I would run 13.5/blinky WGT if any other guys are interested...if avalible or whatever...I may get a tt01..it's a fun class..RCGT is another u may look at the summit guys run it and the guys up in Chicago plus it has a decent following in Indy I'd say 30 down in Indy..but it's up to you guys sorry if this causes any stress..


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm still uncertain, unofficially heard I will likely permanently move to Terre Haute for work so not sure the Timetable on such events....BUT if possible I will be there


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

koolaid89 said:


> I'm​ there.


Excellent Chris and Bruce are in! If I am not mistaken Marty, doesn't Charlie have a WGT hanging around his pit?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> I'm still uncertain, unofficially heard I will likely permanently move to Terre Haute for work so not sure the Timetable on such events....BUT if possible I will be there


Ft.Wayne will never be the same...I hear there holding a parade and terre haute is going under lock down..


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

adamcornwell said:


> Excellent Chris and Bruce are in! If I am not mistaken Marty, doesn't Charlie have a WGT hanging around his pit?


There was but it was in the glass case for sale, I think it's gone now. There hasn't been a WGT on the track this year.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> I would run 13.5/blinky WGT if any other guys are interested...if avalible or whatever...I may get a tt01..it's a fun class..RCGT is another u may look at the summit guys run it and the guys up in Chicago plus it has a decent following in Indy I'd say 30 down in Indy..but it's up to you guys sorry if this causes any stress..


No worries, we initially set the classes based on the regular turnout we normally have. Our on-road crowd is slim, and about all it can handle is 1/12th, rubber TC and VTA. Spread the locals any thinner than that and it's like spreading a little butter over a piece of bread that is too big.

So I can get an accurate count on the tt-01 situation, pm me if you're officially in. The only reason for that is so I can let the designer of the plaques know soon enough to have them ready in time, and have an accurate count.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Marty for helping get this rolling here online, and thanks guys for the interest. We look forward to hosting this race and seeing our friends from other places!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Currently I only have two in for the tt-01. Technically that's not enough, so unless something changes within the next 24 hrs, we'll probably not make up any plaques for a tt-01 class.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking good for me to make the trip up there, don't know if I'll run 12th or T/C, or just hang out but it will be fun for sure . Also sounds like a big group of 1/12th guys from Ft Wayne, Sean, Phil, Leah, Brad, Lee


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

martymiller35 said:


> Currently I only have two in for the tt-01. Technically that's not enough, so unless something changes within the next 24 hrs, we'll probably not make up any plaques for a tt-01 class.


Marty I will bring a TT01 and run!! Count me in for 17.5TC and TT01


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Looking good for me to make the trip up there, don't know if I'll run 12th or T/C, or just hang out but it will be fun for sure . Also sounds like a big group of 1/12th guys from Ft Wayne, Sean, Phil, Leah, Brad, Lee


No hanging out your racing, I'm going to try and make it.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

mrbighead said:


> No hanging out your racing, I'm going to try and make it.


No trying..your gonna make it!!!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> No trying..your gonna make it!!!


I get off work at 6:00, my son brandon is going to drive. This means a really want to race to trust his driving.lol


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

mrbighead said:


> I get off work at 6:00, my son brandon is going to drive. This means a really want to race to trust his driving.lol


Well, it sounds like he inherited your driving skills


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Well, it sounds like he inherited your driving skills


No, he drives like you do 12 scale mod.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Looking good for me to make the trip up there, don't know if I'll run 12th or T/C, or just hang out but it will be fun for sure . Also sounds like a big group of 1/12th guys from Ft Wayne, Sean, Phil, Leah, Brad, Lee


Looking forward to this! Hanging out...running 3 heats and a main is acceptable.


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Looking good for me to make the trip up there, don't know if I'll run 12th or T/C, or just hang out but it will be fun for sure . Also sounds like a big group of 1/12th guys from Ft Wayne, Sean, Phil, Leah, Brad, Lee


You guys know Ben putterbaugh? I used to run with him years ago, wondering if he still races down there!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

adamcornwell said:


> You guys know Ben putterbaugh? I used to run with him years ago, wondering if he still races down there!


Ben Lives in Columbus, OH now, he shows up to race every now and then.


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool, thanks! I am gonna have to make a trip down there to summit to race with ya guys soon!


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Looking good for me to make the trip up there, don't know if I'll run 12th or T/C, or just hang out but it will be fun for sure . Also sounds like a big group of 1/12th guys from Ft Wayne, Sean, Phil, Leah, Brad, Lee


Well, If that group is going I may have to go and have fun ! ! !!.

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Count me in for 17.5 TC....... :hat:

If I can bum another vehicle of any type from someone I'll run it, too.


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you guys running the short course on road with no jumps?


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

hurtsogood369 said:


> Are you guys running the short course on road with no jumps?


We do run short course with a great set of jumps, short course normally has 2-3 full heats. 

Awesome Steve and Cody. I'm still a believer in the "more the merrier". It looks like my job in 12th is going to be challenging.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

In for 17.5 12th and TC!

Mike


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

hurtsogood369 said:


> Are you guys running the short course on road with no jumps?


The other thing we ask of the short course guys is to run the pro-line street fighter tires. They are basically a road type tread. When we 1st started to run the short course class, the "knobbies" were pulling up carpet fibers, so we opted to run the street fighters to keep wear-n-tear down on the racing surface.

If there are any questions, please feel free to ask.
Aaron


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Well as soon as I open my mouth bam... I won't be able to make it Saturday and it really makes me angry but I have to work...


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Crptracer said:


> Well as soon as I open my mouth bam... I won't be able to make it Saturday and it really makes me angry but I have to work...


Just think that's more money for Rc stuff.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just want to make sure before I make other plans, tt-01 is out for sure?


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

koolaid89 said:


> Just want to make sure before I make other plans, tt-01 is out for sure?


All I got was 2-3 responses, so it's not really enough to order plaques for. If there are 2-3 that run, they can, but no plaques(I'd need to talk to Aaron to see if something else could be arranged). If we had a regular group that ran them, it would be easy to decide, but we do not.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm in for vta and 1/12th. So wish I had some Street Fighters for my short course truck. 

Bill D.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

We should have them in sock if your interested


----------



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

Just curious, what time does all the fun begin, doors open, etc???? Might be comming down from Kzoo for this....


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

xjyrg3u said:


> Just curious, what time does all the fun begin, doors open, etc???? Might be comming down from Kzoo for this....



Doors open at 8am, qualifiers start at noon. This should be the largest crowd we have had in recent years.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Doors open at 8am, racing at noon. Hope you can make it!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm still planning to make the trip, but we just had 3 main interoffice cables cut here in Terre Haute, If I can get done splicing in time I'll be there...if not !


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Ken,
I'm on my way be there at 11 better be there.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike is the king, it was nice racing with everyone today.I have to come back and race again soon. The program ran smooth, I loved all that traction.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Man really wish I could have made up there...this work thing gets in the way of my RC way to much...


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Excellent time getting schooled today! Very close racing in all classes! I will have pics and results posted first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for putting on a great race today. Cannot wait to do it again. 

Bill D.


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

*Results*

Here ya go fellas!


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

The rest!


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry they are small, I had to resize them to post!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Adam for posting the results! Awesome day with a great crowd.


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

No problem Marty. Here are all the pics from the day. Enjoy!

http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o555/acornwell123/


----------

